# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  Pond Skimming!!!

## MIke R

a tradition here at the resort and normally one I participate in, but we had the brunch reservations when they were running it this year...next year Lena and I have a deal to do it together


a video from yesterdays madcaps
pretty funny stuff....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyvJE9jTT3s

----------


## andynap

That is good but only for the young. Next year you and Lena will be a year older- I bet she makes it and you don't.

----------


## MIke R

oh come on...I did it last year AND cleared the pond...how much worse can I get in a year???


dont answer that.....  :Big Grin:

----------


## amyb

How cold is the water temp?

----------


## MIke R

> How cold is the water temp?




it will make your penis disappear for hours..like a frightened turtle

----------


## amyb

Yikes. Then thank goodness I do not have one to put in harm's way!!

----------


## andynap

> Originally Posted by amyb
> 
> How cold is the water temp?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it will make your penis disappear for hours..like a frightened turtle



\\\


Are you being rude or forgot to put a smiley face?

----------


## MIke R

What are you on????..WTH are you talking about?

----------


## andynap

Exactly

----------


## JEK

TWSS :) :) :)

----------


## GramChop

hey...deja vu!!!

----------

